# need help with a older 6 hp johnson seahorse motor..PLEASE:)



## DD007STEELERS (Feb 16, 2011)

hey guys, 

i bought an older 6hp Johnson Seahorse motor at christmas. 
I took it out on the water last week. 
My motor would fire right up, run fine for about 4-5 minutes, then it will cut out...
if i used primer bulb and choked it, i could get it running again... for 4-5 min and then cut out again..
seems like it runs fine as long as im getting consistent fuel to the system...
??

the primer bulb isnt getting really full...
i checked all of the lines and fittings going into the motor (no leaks)
when I squeeze the primer bulb, gas squirts out from behind what i think is the carb??
not sure if i have a bad seal or if it is an overflow of some sort??
i talked to several people and they seem to think it might be a stuck ball float...
I also heard that running SeaFoam through it should help loosen and clean any stuck parts..
i do have a brand new gas can, with brand new lines, fittings, and new gas...(already checked all of that)

any help you could give would be awesome...

and, no, i dont have a manual yet ( iknow iknow i should...working on it.... 

planning on cracking into it tonite, 
suppossed to be nice this weekend...
good for me, bad for fish


----------



## bm3dufner (Feb 16, 2011)

does the primer bulb shrink as the motor is running?? have you checked the vent on your tank??? if that is not the answer then i would try cleaning the carb. seafoam may help but it could be just a little sediment in one of the carb jets.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 16, 2011)

Still a little vague on details but lets give it a shot. If the engine runs from a cold start up to 45 min then quits, starts and runs 4-5 minutes it could be a coil getting warm, opening up a little and shorting to ground. Not knowing the year model of your engine or it's service history I can only guess at that one.
Your primer bulb should only get firm when squeezed by hand to initially prime the engine, thats the only time it is pressurized. Once the engine starts the fuel pump pulls or sucks fuel from the tank across the bulb to the engine.
You absolutely need to find the source for the fuel squirting. That is probably related to the issue you are having. As was previously mentioned you may need to do a carb job to clean out debris and varnish.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds like a fuel pump..


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds to me either a fuel line or connection going to the carb is faulty, or your ball float needs adjusting/ could be stuck.


----------



## DD007STEELERS (Feb 17, 2011)

i found and watched some videos on youtube last night. 
i watched someone clean out a carb on a similar motor to mine, so i think i have a pretty good idea what im going to try. 
Im stopping on the way home today, going to buy some carb cleaner, and drop the bowl on the carb and see if the ball float is stuck..

i still dont know what year or model # the motor is..
is there a specific place on motors where that info is usually found??

im trying to get a good feel for what to do before i get in there and break something 
im sure you guys know what i mean... 

any help you could give would be great..

anybody out there have a particular brand of carb cleaner that is better than others???

or does anyone have any tips of what NOT to do??

??

worse comes to worse, 
i'll fish out of the kayak this weekend till i get my fuel problem squared away...

regardless, im bound and determined to catch my first fish since christmas..
got the fever.. 



still debating name for boat...

im thinking Fish- Burgh??

all of my buddies and i are from Pittsburgh and we like to support our city...

what do you guys think??


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 17, 2011)

i buy a bucked of carb cleaner from napa, take the carb apart and place it in a basket and let it soak in the carb cleaner over night, or at least for several hours. if your going to take the carb apart i recommend this, spray cleaner may not get the job done right. If you post some pics of the motor i'm sure someone on here would have a good idea at a year and model number.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 17, 2011)

if it runs fine for 4 or 5 minutes, it is likely the fuel pump..  dirty carb would run like crap right off the bat, and be a bitch to start, if the ball pumps up hard, the needle is closing. when you keep pushing it is forcing the needle open and you will here spray into the carb as noted.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a link to site that give good information about your motor with pictures and stuff.

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/OMC_6hp.htm (click link or copy paste)

First thing you need to do is check to make sure that your water pump is working and your engine is not over heating and cutting out. You will see a mixture of exhaust and water coming out of the middle of the back leg. Now this is probably not the case but always wise to make sure!!!

So your engines runs for a little while ( 4 yo 5 minutes and cuts out). Couple of things to consider!

1.) You pumped up your fuel bulb and it fills the carb bowl and slightly pressurizes the line. The motor runs and then it cuts out. (*Your fuel pump maybe bad)* If diaphragm is torn or weaken due age or possibly the ethanol in the fuel messing it up. These fuel pumps and diaphragms were made prior the addition of ethanol to our fuels.

- When you get it running and it starts dwindle or kill and revives after pumping up the primer bulb on the fuel line then that is a good indication that the fuel pump is bad.

- If you raise the fuel tank slightly higher than the motor and the fuel is somewhat gravity fed to the carb and the motor no longer is cutting out, then that is a good indicator t*hat your fuel pump is bad.*

- When you choke the motor, you are bringing in more fuel to the motor and keeping it somewhat running.

2.) If the above suggestion doesn't work, then your carburetor may need cleaning and a carb kit. If you are going to take down carb, do it properly. Clean it and put in a fresh carb kit ( any wheres from $18 to 26 dollars depending if you have float with the kit. The link I provided above give you a good idea how to remove the carb and return it back to position.

***Just remember carb cleaner eat up/dissolves plastic, rubber, and seals and etc.....please remove of this stuff off the carb when you go to soak it/clean it. (Do it outside it the open air or you will inhale that stuff and get sick)

(*That brings up a point*. The original floats had cork floats with a sealant covering. Ethanol eats the sealant up and then the cork can get soaked and not function properly. The floats that come in the new kits are resistant to the ethanol in the fuel.)

You can go to https://www.marineengine.com or https://www.boats.net and look up the year and model number of your motor. If the carb kit is not listed then call them and they can assist you with the part number for the kit. https://www.boats.net site has a user friendly parts diagram for the motor and will help id parts.

*Some information on how to set your low speed needle if you have to take your carb apart.
*



> Carb Needle Adjustments For Asorted Carb Variations by Joe Reeves
> 
> these adjustment are for the older engine. 1980 and earlier, and the current small hp ob's. not for fixed jet outboards.
> 
> ...




3.) If the above 2 suggestion doesn't pan out then you may want to consider check your spark on both cylinders. I know stated that the their is spark on both and it runs for a little while, but if those coils are old and one or both are starting to crack, then you will have intermittent spark issues. When they are cracked and the engine starts to warm up *(4 or 5 minutes motor cuts out).* Points could be dirty! 

*Some information about points and coils in if your motor was manufactured prior to 1977.*

The information is found on iboats. (Not trying to steer you away from here, that is where the pictures and article is located. You have to join the site just like this one to see the pictures and stuff and its free just like this one)



> Please get a spark checker. It cost about $6 at autozone, napa or any auto parts store. It gives you a better assessment of the ignition system. It tells you the quality of the spark not just a spark. Set the gap on the spark checker to 1/4 to 5/16. If can jump that gap then you have a good strong spark and don't forget to ground it to the motor.
> 
> *Here is a nice article by JBJennings ( he did an excellent job) regarding points and coils.
> *
> ...



*

Personally, like you stated, it seems like a fuel issue, so suggestion 1 or 2 are likely culprits.*


----------



## DD007STEELERS (Feb 18, 2011)

i tore into it last night...
when i squeezed the primer bulb gas would shoot straight out between the layers of my fuel pump...
I didnt realize that was all there was to a fuel pump...seems pretty simple..

i found out my motor is a 1973 6R-73s..
i looked for fuel pump kits online...mine is the little square one...about 2 x 2 ....

i ordered one last night but it says on the product specs its for 1986 and newer...
its made by Sierra and all of the parts LOOK like what i need
but it was only about $8 and $10 for shipping so Im gonna give it a whirl and hope it fits...

thanks a bunch for all of the fuel pump diagnosis...
sounds like youve had some experience...
Im going to work on it with a buddy of mine tomorrow...

any tips on how to ASSEMBLE and ATTACH fuel pump?? Anything I SHOULDNT do???

if i get stuck, i'll be bothering you guys again for some of your "pearls of wisdom"

you guys, and this site ROCK 

thanks in advance for your continued help with my addiction to fishing....


----------



## Pappy (Feb 18, 2011)

Cajun - you are THE MAN with that reply! Very thoughtful, professional, and impressive!


----------



## cajuncook1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Pappy said:


> Cajun - you are THE MAN with that reply! Very thoughtful, professional, and impressive!




Learning from *pros* like You, Frank, Don, Lloyd, etc on the AOMCI forum!!!! *No Pappy you "THE MAN"*

Thanks for the very kind compliment!!


----------



## DD007STEELERS (Mar 28, 2011)

OK, HERE'S THE LATEST UPDATE ON MY BOAT PROJECT: AS OF MONDAY 3/28


i got a buddy of muine to help me assemble my fuel pump (for the 150th time)
we finally got the motor running yesterday..soked a little more than i would have liked...
but she was running smooth (not on the water of course)

we greased all of the fittings etc...
then came the fun part...

i took it out on a small creek right by my house
I got in, fired up the motor and took off..
the motor worked pretty well, it got up on plane...ran upstream against the tide ok
just me in it (175 lbs)
not exactly setting any land speed records, but moving fairly well...
ran fine for about 5 full minutes....
then the motor slowly started to lose power, and finally petered out....
seems like it got too hot, but im not sure...


now the fun part, 
i tried to get it started again....then the rope on my motor broke....figures...
so i cut my losses and used my kayak paddle to make my way back to the dock and back to the drawing board….

So heres my question:

I have a 73 johnson 6hp 6r-73s motor
I cant find a place on it where water shoots out (to cool it)

Does anyone know if my motor has one and where its supposed to be??

OR??

Does any one have any ideas WHY my motor might be heating up??

Im about 95 % sure my fuel mix is good….

The smoke that came out was WHITE, not BLUSIH, so I don’t think that im burning oil??

AS ALWASYS, ANY IDEAS OR SUGGESTIONS ARE THOROUGHLY 
APPRECIATED…

HERE IS A PICTURE OF A STRIPER (2) OF MY BUDDIES AND I CAUGHT ON FRIDAY NIGHT….BIGGEST ONE IVE EVER SEEN 

(CAUGHT ON CUT HERRING)

THAT’S WHY I GOTTA GET THIS STUPID MOTOR FIXED…

I GOT THE BUG, THE BIG FISH BUG 


----------



## gottafish (Mar 28, 2011)

=D> :lol: :LOL2: My God!!! What a fish!! Bet you had a time getting it in the boat.


----------



## DD007STEELERS (Mar 28, 2011)

two of my buddies and i caught it on friday night on cut herring...

if you only put one fish in the boat, thats how you do it...

its honestly the biggest striper ive ever seen....

till the next one i catch, of course =D> 

have a good one,


----------



## cajuncook1 (Mar 29, 2011)

> First thing you need to do is check to make sure that your water pump is working and your engine is not over heating and cutting out. You will see a mixture of exhaust and water coming out of the middle of the back leg.



Here is a link to site that gives good information about your motor with pictures and stuff.

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/OMC_6hp.htm (click link or copy paste)

I posted this in my original response, this should give you the information you need to investigate your water pump and where the water is suppose to be coming out. 

If you don't see any water coming out after a minute then stop the motor. Every time you run the motor and it over heats you are damaging the pistons, rings, and cylinders and potential a head gasket blown. 

The symptoms you describe above (no water coming out, engine losing power, and cutting out after 5 mins and hard cranking and restarting) are very definitive signs of your motor over heating and seizing up. 

- check compression to see if you haven't blown you head gasket and to see if significant damage has not been done. ( These little motors are hardy but you need make sure that if the engine is over heating that it does not continue)

- Check your water pump/replace it if needed

- make sure the water tube is line up and in the gromet in the water pump housing.

- make sure the thermostat is not stuck

All these things are explained in the link at the top of this post.



So, please investigate your water pump system and make sure it is not over heating or you will end up with an expensive anchor.

Good luck. The link above has a lot of good information.


----------



## LeviStevenson (Mar 29, 2011)

I had this same problem last year with an evinrude...looked smelled and tasted like a carb problem. Tried seafoam..no result. Took apart carb, cleaned and rebuilt..no result. Replaced fuel pump..no result. Went out on a limb thinking ignition, replaced the power pack for $75...voila. Not really assuming this is your problem but I have found that in the boating world, things are rarely as they seem. Save yourself my hassle and make sure both plugs are getting spark....just an idea.


----------



## LeviStevenson (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmmm guess I shoulda read your whole post eh. The water port on the discharge side of the pump should dump straight down out of the cowl on the rear right side if looking at it from behind....very small port. If you take off the cover you should see a line going from said location along your plug wires past your power pack and into the engine. Remove that line and check for obstructions...blow on it don't suck on it..ha ha. Upon further reading of this post..it does sound like overheating. I'll come fix it for ya if you will take a picture of me with that striper..or better yet get me hooked into some that size.


----------



## DD007STEELERS (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for the tip, I'll try to crack into tonite and see if something is blocking one of the lines to the water pump...

i checked out that website link you sent, looks like that should help me out...

Id like to tell you that I catch stripers like that all of the time....

but unfortunately, thats my first over 10 pounds...

but if i get my motor running, you are welcome to come down and chase some striper around with me...

of course you 'd have to:
_
1. bring your own gear
2. bait your own hooks.
3. Tell your own lies _

thanks again, i'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 3, 2011)

Any new info on this one?? Sounds to me like you need to go ahead and replace your water pump impeller. Just fyi, anytime you buy an old motor (and probably any motor for that matter), the first thing you should do (after verifying that it has good compression) is replace the impeller, change oil and inspect lower unit for wear/damage, clean the carb (I usually just go ahead and put a kit in with a new plastic float), replace spark plugs, check points/coils, and run a little seafoam through it. If you do all those things, you know you are starting fresh and it can all be done for under $100. That's a cheap insurance policy for getting you back to shore and you get the opportunity to learn about your motor while you're at it. It really is the best way to go. Also, yes, you should get a manual for it as well, but they are sometimes hard to acquire and that's why I really like forums like this on and iboats.com because you can find the information you need from people who have the manuals and the kindness to share. Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## DD007STEELERS (Apr 20, 2011)

motor 101 - UPDATE...

my buddy Bill and I took off the lower housing and gearcase of my motor last Sun.
the drive shaft has 2 different pins.. 

1.one at the top (a kind of square key that didnt go the entire way thru the shaft

2. and a second pin at the bottom...

my top pin broke off in the hole, so i ordered a new impeller kit with an impeller and that keyway
as well as another bottom pin for the drive shaft..

waiting on parts, sucks...

im hoping that after i get the part we can put her back together relatively quickly....
then hopefully ive fixed everything....

so far ive fixed...

cracked fuel nipple
fuel pump
fuel lines
impeller pin and key
starter rope

hope to put her in the water soon...
if not im buying oars and oarlocks...


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds like progress is being made. Keep it up and keep us posted. Good luck!!


----------



## DD007STEELERS (Apr 27, 2011)

well...

i think i have her licked...
on Monday i went to my buddy Bills house for some more motor 101...
we replaced the impeller and this square T shaped keyway and roll pin...

now she is sucking water pretty good...
motor runs great...ran it in a trash can full of water for like 45 min a few different times...

was having some issues getting it to start back up after it had been running for awhile..
but i think i just had to figure out how much gas, throttle, and choke to give it...
got it figured out now, most times it will fire up on the first pull...
(need to adjust my rope...the spring needs tightened a little)

long story short.....er...

i took it out last nite on a creek by myself...( had my trusty kayak paddle just in case)
it ran really well, and it fired right up on the first try.... 

i ran it for about 30 min or something but stayed relatively close to the shore..
i was taking on water a little.... my drain plug wasnt sealing good....gonna buy a new plug etc...
didnt want to push the issue by myself...

other than that...shes ready....
finally..(im not what you call PATIENT)

weather pending Im taking her out with my buddy after school


----------

